# parler (le/en) + langue (français, anglais, etc.)



## o_raposo

Bonjour de l'Espagne !

J'aime bien ce forum et je vous lis souvent car que je suis en train d'étudier votre langue, mais je n'avais jamais intervenu. Maintenant je me suis décidé à vous exposer ce petit doute très simple:

Quand emploie-t-on l'article avant le nom d'une langue ?

Je trouve souvent _Je parle français_. Mais on dit aussi _Étudier le français_. Y a-t-il une différence ou c'est du pareil au même.

Merci aussi de me corriger.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## kanoe

on peut dire :
_je parle français_
OU
_je parle le français_

Mais le premier est plus courant

Je parle français = "je sais parler français" ET "je suis en train de parler français en ce moment même"
Je parle le français = (seulement) "Je sais parler français"

par contre pour étudier, tu n'as pas le choix : Etudier/apprendre/connaître LE français


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour o_raposo et bienvenue sur le forum !

On peut toujours utiliser l'article devant un nom de langue. "parler français" est une particularité, c'est une locution adverbiale, comme parler anglais ou parler espagnol.

On peut aussi bien dire je parle le français que je parle français.

Un cas où on n'utilisera pas l'article, lorsque quelqu'un comprend mal ce que l'on a dit et qu'on lui répond "Mais enfin ! (m'enfin ?! ) Je parle français, il me semble !"


----------



## geostan

Si on intercale un adverbe entre le verbe et le nom de langue, l'article réapparaît.

parler bien (mal, couramment) le français.


----------



## kanoe

"parler bien/couramment français" se dit aussi...


----------



## itka

Je crois que les deux phrases n'ont pas tout-à-fait le même sens, même si elles sont très proches et que, dans la conversation courante, on peut employer indifféremment l'une ou l'autre.

Je parle le français : je parle la langue française ( "Aimez-vous le français ?")
je parle français : je parle en français ("Comment dit-on XXX en français ?")

Ce sera plus clair si on prend des exemples avec une autre langue :
"- Quelles langues parlez-vous ?
- Je parle le russe, l'allemand, le chinois."

"- En quelle langue avez-vous parlé avec votre ami ?
- J'ai parlé (en) turc."


----------



## geostan

kanoe said:


> "parler bien/couramment français" se dit aussi...



Sans doute, mais c'est un usage que je ne me permets pas. Comme on l'a déjà dit, parler français est une particularité. Grevisse a suggéré que le mot français prend une valeur presque adverbiale, valeur qui se perd si on le sépare du verbe.

Alors, pour moi, plus on insiste sur la valeur nominale, plus je suis enclin à utiliser l'article.

Pour donner un peu plus de contexte à ma façon de voir les choses, je peux dire qu'en anglais il y a des usages assez courants que je ne me permets pas non plus. C'est sans aucun doute à cause de mon âge.


----------



## Virge

je suis épatée...

Je pensais simplement qu'on n'utilisait pas l'article dans le cas cité tout simplement parce que "français" était utilisé dans un sens général ou adverbial et non comme un nom, nécessitant de ce fait un article, qu'il soit défini ou non...


----------



## Anne345

Je ne dois pas avoir la même édition de Grevisse que Geostan : 
_*"Parler* le français_ exprime plutôt une virtualité; c'est être capable d'utiliser cette langue : _Il parle aussi bien le français que l'anglais_. _Parler en français_ concerne une réalisation précise : _Le président a parlé en anglais._ 
Mais parler a une autre possibilité, qui est refusée à écrire : _parler français_. Cette dernière expression peut avoir les deux nuances distinguées ci-dessus."

J'ai toujours pensé que la personne qui saura exprimer clairement les cas d'absence d'article mérite un grand prix et une médaille !


----------



## paolar

Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir si les expressions suivantes sont-elles toutes correctes ou s'il y en a qui ne marchent pas:

_Je parle le français_
_Je parle français_
_Je parle en français_

Merci en avance!


----------



## Lezert

Elles sont toutes correctes


----------



## Xence

Il y a quand même des nuances...

_Je parle le français_ sous-entend par exemple que je parle d'autres langues, entre autres le français.

_Je parle français_ est plutôt utilisé pour dire que je sais parler français.

_Je parle en français_ met plutôt l'accent sur la langue que je suis en train de parler maintenant, en ce moment-même.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

1. Quelle est la différence entre les phrases suivantes:

"je parle *français* " 

et

"je parle *en français*"

2. Est-ce qu'on dit:

Je parle *un peu de* français 
je parle *un peu le* français 
ou 
je parle *un peu* français ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je crois qu'on dirait _Je parle français_ pour dire qu'on sait parler français, et _Je parle en français_ pour dire qu'on le parle, là, maintenant.

Pour ta deuxième question, je crois que je préfère _Je parle un peu le français_, mais je ne sais pas bien pourquoi.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Prenez cet exemple:

"Notre prof parle français en classe". Ne serait-il pas mieux de dire "notre prof parle en français en classe." Par la première j'entends que le prof est francophone alors que par la seconde, que le prof s'exprime en français; n'est-ce pas?! Qu'en pensez-vous?

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Donaldos

Dans le premier exemple, le sens ne peut être "notre prof est francophone" car l'ajout de "en classe" serait alors totalement incongru. Le fait d'être francophone est une qualité intrinsèque qui ne dépend pas du contexte dans lequel on s'exprime.

C'est ce contexte qui nous oblige à interpréter "parle français" comme "utilise le français".


----------



## tilt

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit précédemment, mais je préciserais :
- *Je parle le français *veut dire que je sais connais cette langue.
- *Je parle en français *signifie que je suis en train de parler cette langue
- *Je parle français *peut vouloir dire l'un ou l'autre, selon le cas.

*Je parle un peu [français / le français / de français] *sont pour moi strictement équivalents, et contrairement à Grop, celui avec *le *est celui qui me viendrait le moins spontanément !


----------



## leonv07

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si, quand on parle d'une langue étrangère qu'on ne maîtrise pas très bien, on dit "je parle un peu francais" ou "un peu de francais". Moi, je pense que "un peu de francais" fait un peu bizarre, mais je suis pas sûr...Pourriez-vous me donner un coup de main là-dessus?

Merci,

Leonel


----------



## Denisska

je parle français un peu?

on attend les Français pour confirmation...


----------



## Sexygillou

Yop,

"Je parle un peu français" est la meilleure proposition !


----------



## Patrice1016

Je parle peu de français, peut être, 
mais ça me sonne bizarrement à l'oreille quand même...
on attend d'autres opinions à confirmer ...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

"_je parle un peu français_" ou "_un peu de français_" ne me choquent pas.

Quoique je dirais plutôt _je parle un peu le français_
ou
_je ne parle que peu (le) français_
ou
_je parle seulement un peu (le) français_


----------



## quinoa

Pour moi, "un peu *de* français" est peu probable.


----------



## Chimel

quinoa said:


> Pour moi, "un peu *de* français" est peu probable.


Je confirme.

On peut dire: parler français, parler le français, connaître le français. Mais la première possibilité me semble la plus courante.

Dès lors: je parle un peu français > je parle un peu le français > je connais un peu le français. Mais les trois sont corrects.

"Je parle un peu français" a plutôt a sens positif: j'ai certaines connaissances, je parle un peu cette langue (par opposition implicite à: ne pas la connaître du tout).

Si on veut dire, dans un sens plus négatif ou restrictif, qu'on ne parle qu'un peu français (par opposition à: le parler très bien), le plus courant me paraît être: je ne parle pas très bien français.


----------



## Reliure

quinoa said:


> Pour moi, "un peu *de* français" est peu probable.


 
Pour ma part bien qu' inhabituel, "_je parle* un peu de* français_" me plait bien. (Ben, oui, je trouve ça joli )
Si j'entends ça, je comprendrai : "je parle quelques mots de français"


----------



## Chimel

Reliure said:


> Pour ma part bien qu' inhabituel, "_je parle* un peu de* français_" me plait bien. (Ben, oui, je trouve ça joli )


Oui, c'est sympa, mais on perçoit tout de suite que la personne qui dit ça n'est pas francophone - ce qui, compte tenu du sens de la phrase, est normal, donc d'une certaine manière on peut dire que la forme est en adéquation avec le fond.


----------



## globally

Bonsoir tout le monde,

cette phrase me rend un peu mal à la tête: 

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit: "_Si elle parle beaucoup *le / en / de* français, elle aura de meilleures notes_" ???

Merci d'avance de votre aide!!!


----------



## Perle De Lune

Bonjour,
je dirais que tu peux tourner ta phrase ainsi :
Si elle parle beaucoup en français, elle aura de meilleures notes.


----------



## tilt

_Parler __le français_, c'est savoir s'exprimer en français.
_Parler en français_, c'est s'exprimer dans cette langue.
_Parler de __français_, c'est s'exprimer à propos de cette langue.

_Parler français _(sans préposition), peut avoir le même sens que la première ou la deuxième phrase, selon le contexte.
Tu peux donc dire, au choix, _Si elle parle beaucoup en français... _ou juste _Si elle parle beaucoup français... _


----------



## patricieta

bonjour
je voudrais savoir quelle est l'option correcte;

 je parle français       ou        je parle le français

si toutes les deux sont correctes , est-ce que vous voyez une différence? merci
excusez -moi je suis nouvelle et les instructions sont en anglais, je ne sais pas si j'ai posé la quetion correctement. Merci


----------



## tilt

_Je parle le français_ signifie _Je suis capable de parler en français_.
_Je parle français_ peut vouloir dire la même chose, ou signifier _Je suis en train de parler en français._ Seul le contexte permet de faire la différence.
Les deux formes me sont correctes, mais la seconde est de loin la plus courante.


----------



## quinoa

Le fait d'utiliser l'article défini "le" montre qu'il y a eu un "repérage" préalable du nom. Si ce français est bien défini c'est qu'il est mis en perspective avec une autre langue, "Je parle le français mais pas l'espagnol", ou qu'il s'agit d'un français particulier, "le français du Québec" est différent de celui des Antilles, ou encore qu'on effectue une re-précision "Oui, oui, je parle le français".


----------



## tilt

quinoa said:


> Le fait d'utiliser l'article défini "le" montre qu'il y a eu un "repérage" préalable du nom. Si ce français est bien défini c'est qu'il est mis en perspective avec une autre langue, "Je parle le français mais pas l'espagnol", [...] ou encore qu'on effectue une re-précision "Oui, oui, je parle le français".


On peut pourtant tout à fait dire, et même de manière plus naturelle à mon goût, _Je parle français mais pas espagnol_ ou _Oui, oui, je parle français_.
La présence ou l'absence d'article ne me semblent entraîner aucune de nuance de sens, ici.


quinoa said:


> ou qu'il s'agit d'un français particulier, "le français du Québec" est différent de celui des Antilles


Là, oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord : l'article est indispensable.


----------



## Didier_S

"Parler français" est plus élégant. "Parler en français" est absolument à éviter à mon avis.


----------



## Blougouz

Suite à un post sur le forum français/anglais, on patauge sur ce point-ci:
Quelle est la différence (et les usages) entre:
Je parle français
Je parle le français

Qu'existe-t-il comme règles concernant l'article?

Merci d'avance pour vos éclairages!
Blue Goose


----------



## k@t

Si on veut dire qu’on s’exprime en utilisant une certaine langue, on a le choix entre :
_Je parle en français. 
Je parle français._
En revanche, _Je parle le français _n’est pas possible dans ce cas.
_>* Il a parlé (en) français tout le long de la réunion.*_

Si on veut dire qu’on maitrise une langue, en principe ce devrait être :
_Je parle le français_, mais _Je parle français _est complètement passé dans l’usage.
>* Il est trilingue, il parle (le) français, (l’)anglais et (le) chinois*.

Donc, les formes sont parfois synonymes et interchangeables, mais pas toujours.


----------

